# Au temps pour moi



## LaosLos

Hola otra vez

Otra dudilla que me asalta. En la web de langue-fr.net he leído la diferencia que hay entre las expresiones _autant pour moi_ y _au temps pour moi_, y la explicación sobre la confusión que hay entre ambas.

En esa página web ponen un ejemplo para que se comprenda el uso de cada una: 



> LE GARÇON
> — Pour Monsieur ?
> PREMIER CLIENT
> — Un demi.
> LE GARÇON
> — Et pour Monsieur ?
> SECOND CLIENT
> — *Autant pour moi* [un demi]...
> Euh... *Au temps pour moi !* Un café.


Para mí, la traducción al español sería:



> — ¿Para el señor?
> — Un cortado
> — ¿Y para usted?
> — Otro para mí...
> Eh... no, mejor un café.


La primera expresión me es muy fácil decidir cómo y cuándo usarla (_autant pour moi_ = _otro tanto para mí_). 

Pero la segunda no es exactamente "no, mejor..." (en otros ejemplos que he visto el "no, mejor" no encaja para nada) y no sé si existe una expresión española equivalente que se pudiera utilizar exactamente en las mismas situaciones en las que se usa "au temps...". La verdad es que yo no sabría utilizar esta expresión francesa en ninguna situación y, a juzgar por la de páginas web que se pueden encontrar sobre esta expresión en el Google, da la sensación de que esta expresión se utilice casi tanto como "voilà".

¿Alguien sabría decirme una expresión en español que pueda utilizar para entender el uso en francés de esta expresión?

Gracias


----------



## CABEZOTA

"Au temps pour moi" se usa para admitir que nos hemos equivocado y, de cierta forma, pedir disculpas. El "equivalente" semantico serìa : "Lo siento, tiene Vd razòn, me equivoqué". No conozco la expresiòn española correspondiente...


----------



## Isa88

*mas bien*...en vez de de la cerveza, deme *mas bien* un cafe...

I


----------



## Domtom

Lo que no entiendo es cómo os aclaráis los francófonos, ya que _autant _y _au temps _se pronuncian igual.
 
Es como si dijeran:
 
- Otro para mí (un cortado)
- Eh... ¡Otro para mí! (un café)
 
La pregunta está hecha con el máximo de los respetos.
 
Gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour.

Es que no nos aclaramos . En _Français seulement_ ya hemos hablado de esto aquí y aquí.



> *Por Marcos Cabezota. *"Au temps pour moi" se usa para admitir que nos hemos equivocado y, de cierta forma, pedir disculpas. El "equivalente" semantico serìa : "Lo siento, tiene Vd razòn, me equivoqué". No conozco la expresiòn española correspondiente...


 
En lenguaje coloquial he oído:
- Perdón, me he colado ("ups, m'e cola'o", en realidad  )
- Perdón, borrón y cuenta nueva.

Au revoir, hasta luego

*Edit: *Cabezota y no Marcos. Erreur sur la personne citée. Au temps pour moi...


----------



## traduttoretraditore

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos
Como se podria traducir en espanol estas dos expresiones: autant pour moi/ au temps pour moi, en étant le plus court possible. J'essaie de trouver un jeu de mots en espagnol pour faire honneur à ces deux homonymes mais c'est un vrai casse-tête.
Voici un exemple
le serveur : -Que désirez- vous?
le premier client : -Un café s'il vous plaît....
le second : -Autant pour moi. un café. *(pour moi aussi, un café)*
le premier à nouveau : -Euh.... au temps pour moi, ce sera un thé. *(à vrai dire ce sera un thé)* 
MERCI A TOUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GURB

Hola 
Este sitio web me parece de pésima calidad ya que no se pueden emplear estas expresiones en este diálogo inventado ; sólo pueden despistar a los lectores, si es éste el objetivo entonces es todo un acierto!
LE GARÇON
— Pour Monsieur ?
  PREMIER CLIENT
— Un demi.
  LE GARÇON
— Et pour Monsieur ?
  SECOND CLIENT
— *Autant pour moi* [un demi]...
    Euh... *Au temps pour moi !* Un café.
Un diálogo correcto sería algo como:
( correcto hasta segundo cliente)
Second client
-La même chose pour moi, un demi!
Excusez, autant pour moi!; ce sera finalement un café.

Quant à *au temps pour moi,* il a fallu que j'attende plus de 60 ans pour le découvrir dans le Trésor LF.
Todo eso para  consolar a todos los hispanohablantes que no lo conocían; que no se vayan a disparar un tiro en la sien por ignorarlo!
Buenas tardes


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Excuse-moi Gurb, je n'ai pas mon baccalauréat en dialogue.... C'était juste pour contextualiser et j'ai donc raccourci un exemple de dialogue pris sur le net. 
Quant à moi je pense que ce site est excellent.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Au temps pour moi* (qui pendant très longtemps fut pour moi autant...), peut se traduire en espagnol par *lo siento*.


----------



## saintest66

*NUEVA PREGUNTA

*​'Au temps, pour moi' (autant pour moi) : me he colado (forum RAE) me semble être la seule réponse acceptable pour exprimer l'erreur ; prétendre que la forme exacte est la première et qu'en plus elle est inspirée de la musique, me paraît bien extravagant. 'Autant pour moi' , d'une seule émission de voix peut à la rigueur se comprendre comme retourné contre lui-même par le locuteur; mais un chef de choeurs ou d'orchestre ne dit jamais 'au temps, pour moi'; à la rigueur 'avec moi'; reprenons après le passage, respectons le temps (tempo) après un couac, ou un passage qui ne les satisfait pas. Le bon sens semble dire qu'il y a eu rencontre écrite de 2 formules que des cuistres en mal de critique ont voulu distinguer, mais je n'ai jamais entendu quelqu'un, même informé de la distinction, marquer la virgule après 'au temps'.


----------



## Aoyama

> *Au temps pour moi* (..) pendant très longtemps fut *pour* *moi* *autant*...


J'ai cherché dans mes grimoires, notamment vieux Grevisse de 1974 :
l'expression viendrait (mais pas prouvé) de "au temps [pour vous]", expression militaire un peu ancienne signifiant "à vous, encore une fois", utilisée généralement lors d'un exercice (ou d'un tir) mal fait. MAIS Grevisse cite plus loin un auteur (connu, j'ai oublié son nom) auteur de plusieurs bouquins sur le français, qui dit (sic) "tout porte à croire que cette orthographe est en fait une pédanterie pour 'autant' ". Dur à trouver dans les dicos d'ailleurs.
Il reste qu'utiliser "au temps pour moi" ne renvoie à rien sémantiquement (même si cette orthographe existe), on pense à "au temps jadis", " au temps des voitures à cheval" (au temps = à l'époque), alors que "autant pour moi", rattaché à "pour autant" ou à une locution comme "autant que soient les rois, ils ne sont que ce que nous sommes" est plus compréhensible.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Por acá les dejo un par de hilos sobre este debatidísimo tema:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=102170
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=34054

Saludos,


swift


----------



## noentiendojapones

Buenas, la expresion equivalente en espanol para "au temps pour moi" es "mea culpa"

que tengan un buen dia


----------



## Alberthus

Bonjour,

Pour information, dans "Les difficultés de la langue française" édité par l'Académie Française on trouve l'explication suivante :

*Au temps pour moi*
Il est impossible de savoir précisément quand et comment est apparue l’expression familière au temps pour moi, issue du langage militaire, dans laquelle au temps ! se dit pour commander la reprise d’un mouvement depuis le début (au temps pour les crosses, etc.). De ce sens de C’est à reprendre, on a pu glisser à l’emploi figuré. On dit Au temps pour moi pour admettre son erreur – et concéder que l’on va reprendre ou reconsidérer les choses depuis leur début.
L’origine de cette expression n’étant plus comprise, la graphie Autant pour moi est courante aujourd’hui, mais rien ne la justifie.


----------



## saintest66

Certes; cela est vrai pour l'expression "au temps" et autant pour les militaires que pour les musiciens; là où les choses frôlent l'absurde, c'est lorsqu'on prétend y ajouter "pour moi" avec le sens d'une sorte d'excuse. Or, c'est exactement le contraire pour les militaires comme pour les chefs d'orchestre ou de chœur. Ce sont eux qui commandent! Et tous ceux qui ont assisté à des répétitions d'orchestre avec des chanteurs d'opéra par exemple, (j'en suis) ont pu parfois entendre "au temps" comme le dit fort justement Alberthus mais jamais "autant + pause pour marquer la virgule+pour moi" et en plus pour s'excuser, comble du grotesque pour un chef d'orchestre ou un officier. D'ailleurs, remarquez bien que tous nos amis qui ont cherché n'ont rien trouvé qui attestent cette interprétation, voir par exemple Aoyama. Et même si quelques cuistres ou quelques trop grands adorateurs des normes langagières l'ont utilisée, cette expression doit être bannie. Ah mais!
Salut à tous


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Après avoir utilisé la version *autant pour moi* pendant toute ma vie, c'est en arrivant à WR que je me suis recyclé et la changeai par _au temps pour moi_. Mais, eu égard du peu fondé des argumentations militaristes, du moins pour moi, depuis quelque temps je suis revenu à mes anciennes habitudes (et si nous avions été bernés pendant toute notre vie avec "Autant en emporte le vent" et qu'il s'agissait de "Au temps en emporte le vent"?).

En cuanto a que en español, el equivalente sea _mea culpa _lo dudo mucho, *noentiendesjaponésperolatintampoco*. No hagas caso: es una broma de bienvenida*.*


----------



## saintest66

Este Víctor, siempre tan, tan … Víctor.


----------



## Gonzita

*NUEVA PREGUNTA

*​Según he visto en una traducción: "se dit quand on admet son erreur et la nécessité de reprendre et reconsidérer les choses".

Aún así me gustaría saber cómo traducir esta locución al español. Gracias


----------



## jprr

Hola Gonzita, bienvenida en el foro.

*** Gracias, JP, los hilos han sido unidos


----------



## Gonzita

Bueno, muchas gracias a todos. ¡No esperaba generar tanto debate! Merci


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

El debate empezó el 29/10/2006 si te fijas bien.


----------

